# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  ویژگی های جدید

## Adrina.malos

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان...
با توجه ب اینکه  در حوزه پردازش تصویر کار میکنم در حیطه ocr(تشخیص کاراکتر) یک سوالی خدمتتون داشتم .

----------

